# 2013 RS 17 inch wheels on gen 2 cruze



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Check the tire diameter, the tires can have a larger opening for the rims but the the overall same size with a thinner sidewall, I would imagine the wheel well is comparably the same opening in the two generations so if the put in in the 2013, same boot pattern and wheel well opening, then you should be fine, just compare the tire size, mine are p225/45 r18


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrotdugi (Jan 13, 2017)

So the first number has to be the same correct?


----------



## Nor*Cal Cruze (Jan 16, 2017)

Vrotdugi said:


> So the first number has to be the same correct?


The first set of numbers is how wide the tire is, the second is how tall the sidewall is and the final is the rim size.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

According to Tire Rack(Using Cookies), the 2017 LS could have been equipt with 17s 225 45 17. If anything I would be concerned with the speedo. being off. If anything I would try the 245/45/17s and see how the clearance is when turning and have the speedo checked.


----------



## Vrotdugi (Jan 13, 2017)

Is there a way to adjust the speedo if it is off?


----------



## Vrotdugi (Jan 13, 2017)

My stock tires are 195 65 15


----------

